# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  كلمة ولاء وانتماء للأردن الغالي

## معاذ ملحم

الأردن الغالي 

بلاد الخير والحب والسلام 

بلاد الكرم والجود والشهامة 

بلاد العزوالشموخ والابااااااااااااااء



بلاد الفروسية والبطولات 

بلاد ابو الحسين المفدى

نعم هذا هو شعبك يا سيدي 

أردنيو الانتماء هاشميو الولاء 

من هذا الصرح الغالي والشامخ 

من هنا ومن منبر الثقافة والعلم والكبريااااااااااء

دعونا نقدم احلى صباح لك يا أردن 



كل يوم ندخل ونقول صباحك ورد يا اردنِ الغالي 

لنعبر عن حبنا له إما بصورة او بكلمة او حتى بمرورِ

يداً واحدة شعباً واحد وعيون واحدة نتطلع الى 



أردن الحب اردن الخير أردن أبو الحسين 

مهما كتبت سأبقى مقصر بحق الاردن الحبيب 

وملكنا الحبيب الذي تفداه العيون ساهراً على امننا 



وراحتنا يعمل جاهداً للنهوض بالاردن الغالي 

ولا ننسى حبيب الملايين المغفور له باذن الله 



الحسين بن طلال الذي نهض بالاردن وقدم لها الكثير 

ولنقرأ الفاتحة على روحه الطاهرة معاً 
.
.
.


الى الامهات والاجداد والابااااااااء والاخوة 

الى الجنود البواسل الى من سهر ومازال  ساهرا على راحة وطننا الغالي

الى من تعب وما زال يتعب الف سلام لكم يا نشامى الاردن الغالي

باقات عشقِ وورد ازفها من روحي التي بينكم


ومن بيتي الذي من خلاله أخدم وطني الحبيب


أرجو من الجميع التفاعل معي وكل يوم نقدم 

كلمة ولاء عز وفخر للأردن الحبيب ولملكنا المحبوب 

سلام منا و الفين تحيه يا جيش تهيأ لأبو حسين وحيا 
أنا أردني .... إذن أنا منتمي
 بقلم: القناص بيك

----------


## عاشقة نجوى كرم

الاردن شو ما حكينا عنة منكون مقصرين



شكرا ليك ع الكلام الحلووو

----------


## زهره التوليب

الله يحميك يا وطني

----------


## زهرة النرجس

هذا سلامي ما أبي إلا يوصل للأجاويد ..................... نشامى الوطن ودرعة الحامي 
للقايد عبد الله وجنودة الأشاويس    .......................للوطن للعلم نفدية بالغالي 

ما في شي بغلى عليك يا وطن

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين يا نشامى الوطن 

مشكورين يا اعضاء المنتدى الغالي 

كلكم زووووق يا حلوين

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الى الجنود البواسل الى من سهر ومازال ساهرا على راحة وطننا الغالي

الى من تعب وما زال يتعب الف سلام لكم يا نشامى الاردن الغالي

باقات عشقِ وورد ازفها من روحي التي بينكم


ومن بيتي الذي من خلاله أخدم وطني الحبيب

يسلموا معاذ حبيب قلبي واجمل اهداء ومحبة وتقدير لجلالة سيدنا ابو حسين الله يطول عمره .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا عبدالله على المرور 

وكل عام وسيد البلاد بألف الف خير بمناسبه الذكرى العاشره لتولي جلالته سلطاته الدستوريه 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

